# use of apple juice?



## djohn312 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok I am having a brain fart what does the apple juice do? I seen it posted for several things is it just to add moisture or as flavoring?


----------



## blacklab (Mar 1, 2008)

Both


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 1, 2008)

I've heard the same feedback on apple juice usage. Today I'm trying a mixture of 3 to 1 of apple juice to water (more apple juice) with ribs. Will be anxious to see if taste is differed by the use of the juice


----------



## djohn312 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks I thought so but I figured I had better check


----------



## djohn312 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have some ribs that I want to do but was unsure if i need to use the apple juice it would be great to here if there is a difference


----------



## gethenet (Mar 1, 2008)

Im using applejuice on my brisket today...tried to do a Applejuice, with a little bit of rub mixed in..worked well for a while, til it clogged up my sprayer..so I had to go to just plain juice...have used it before on ribs...and they turned out GREAT!

I also smoke ribs using Apple wood...so the two went well together


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 1, 2008)

Spritz a little pineapple juice to bump it up a notch.  I have used apple and pineapple with stelar results.


----------



## meowey (Mar 1, 2008)

The sugars in the juice caramelize as the meat cooks, adding to the dark color, and/or bark.  I usually use a mix of 3 parts apple juice to 1 part Captain Morgan's Original Spiced rum on pork beef and chicken.  (The sugars in the rum also caramelize also!)  

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 1, 2008)

What he said (as usual), but I also believe that the acid in the apple juice can help break the meat down a bit; aka: tenderize it.


----------



## muddy pond (Mar 1, 2008)

If you are using it as a mop it will add sweetness and a glaze. We use it on our turkeys and venison. We also inject the turkeys with apple cider which imparts the apple taste and a real smooth sweetness.


----------



## cheech (Mar 2, 2008)

Instead of using it in a sprayer place it in a bowl and use it as a mop rather than a spray. This seems to work for me.


----------



## kookie (Mar 2, 2008)

I have had great results using it as a mop in bowl and also as a spray........Adds a lot to the color and taste........I have even used it when grilling.........


----------



## navionjim (Mar 3, 2008)

I use 1/2 apple juice 1/2 cider vinegar with a dash of soy sauce. I think the vinegar helps break down the fiber in the meat. The dash of soy is more for color than anything else.
Jimbo


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 3, 2008)

It won't "add moisture". But it sure helps with the bark, as Meowey said. 
If you apply the rub and let the meat smoke an hour or so, then spray with apple juice (or your choice), every hour, it will work with the rub as it caramelizes to produce a nice bark that is delicious.
The bark on these ribs was killer.


----------



## devolutionist (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely try the pineapple juice too...  I don't like it as much by itself, but find it's really good mixed 75/25 with apple juice (mostly apple juice).

Dang, now I'm hungry again...


----------



## white cloud (Mar 3, 2008)

If I don't have any apple juice around I just mix up alittle apple cider vinegar, water and brown sugar together to make a sweet apple tasting elixer. Nobody cares.


----------

